# What does a yellow light mean ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

S L O W D O W N :slapfloor:

:thankU:


Seriously , what does "grade" doe mean ?
Is this a goat without pedigree papers or a goat with unknown pedigree ?

Can a goat without papers be shown ? In what type of classes ?

Sorry if there was a thread about this , I apologize for not checking first .


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL

A Recorded Grade is a mix between two PB, registered breeds. Example, take a Alpine buck and breed it to a LaMancha doe, and both parents are registered. Because the kid isn't a PB, it is then registered as a Recorded Grade. It can be shown, milk tested, LAed etc. A Nigerian Dwarf or ND mix can't be registered as a Grade, and a goat that doesn't have registered parents can't either..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

A goat without papers can't be shown unless it's 4H.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a grade goat is one who is a mix of purebred parents of different breeds. yes there are shows for them in the ADGA


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys 
I have a few does that dont have papers but IMO (a newbie opinion at that ) they are pretty nicely built so I was wondering if I found out who their parents are , and they are PB , is it possible to show them.
And , if I couldnt get papers on them , could i still show them ...
But now I know


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We're thinking of getting a RG in the spring  I want a SaMancha (Saanen X LaMancha) cross


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Boer x LaMancha cross , Jenni .
She is a blast , she has us hysterical all the time with her antics , lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that the one in your avatar? I'm guessing so because of her color and ears


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , thats her , I love her like crazy 
She is one funny goat !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a picture of her on my phone , she is sitting down like a dog and yawning , lolol.
She runs around like a maniac and bounces around doing a two beat kinda gait.....she puts her fronts together and her backs and bounces , lol Its the funniest , cutest thing I ever saw 
She did that the first time I got her home , she was just happy to be anywhere I guess


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was told if the momma is a LaMancha the kidds will have her ears or lack of....I would love to breed Jenni , but she is so childish I dont know if she would be a good momma , lolol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Riley I know a do that is Reg. With ADGA as a RG and her sire is unregistered.(and a mix at that)


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have no answer to your question but i do know a yellow light means floor it


----------

